# Yeast Infection



## b1984 (May 6, 2007)

Hi. I thought that I was new to this site but apparently I had an account already. I know that I have never posted anything so I decided after reading through the topics that I should I post one. I have had chronic yeast infections since I was 17. It started with my second boyfriend, which was the time I decided to take birth control. I had never had any problems until then. I'm not sure if it was the birth control because I have been on and off of it for the past 6 years. The whole time I have had the yeast infection so I am unsure if this was partially the cause or not. Anyways I was reading other posts that said if you are lactose intolerant or have food allergies that this could be the reason that you cannot get rid of the yeast. As a child I was allergic to everything as well as lactose intolerant. I eat a lot of dairy and yeast so i'm thinking that this must have something to do with it. I also have cystic acne and I know that this is more than likely caused by the infection. I have been to the doctor countless times and all they do is give me diflucan (sp?) and it does nothing for me. They tell me that it has nothing to do with my diet and dismiss it as if its no big deal! It really pisses me off! I need relief from this. I tried everything creams, pill insertions...the works. I am currently taking acidophilus and once again trying the diflucan (i don't even know why because it doesn't work!). So after reading the posts (and thank you all for your info and help!) I am going to cut all dairy products and switch to soy. I'm also going to cut out all yeast and wheat and see what happens. I know that it's easier said then done but if it will help me it will be well worth it! I'm going to update every week with my progress. If anyone has any other helpful tips they would be much appreciated!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I used to have a problem like this. Sounds like you and your boyfriend both need to be treated with antibiotics for the infection. You may be getting rid of it and then he is giving it right back to you. Whenever I am on antibiotics or feel an infection coming on, I eat yogurt which seems to help. Also, wash your undergraments in hot water to kill the infection and sleep with no underware on.These are just a few things I have leared over the years to keep them away. If you are not happy with your doctor's answers, looks for a new one. Take Care. Mindy


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi b1984,Eating yogurt or taking acidophilus every day will definately help.I took tetracycline for a couple of years on and off for months at a time, and never had a problem with yeast infections because I had acidophilus every single day.Probiotics may be even better because they contain even more healthy bacterias.Hope you feel better and get rid of this.Jeanne


----------



## b1984 (May 6, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. I Started taking Healthy Trinity along with acidophilus and fiber pills. I'm also on a low carb and no dairy diet. No sugar and no grains...it's really hard but i'm starting to feel better already and that to me is worth it. I've been eating a lot of yogurt and making sure that I have at least three tablespoons of coconut oil a day because I read that caprylic acid is really good in fighting yeast. I'm getting my body ready to do a week long fast..I have to prepare myself for about 3 to 4 weeks before I do it according to the lady that works at the health food store. I hope that I can finally bring this to an end!


----------



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi, just a question, how is intestinal yeast diagnosed?ThanksT.


----------



## 13787 (Aug 25, 2006)

Through a stool test I think.


----------



## Etsuko (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm new to using this medium for communicating with others. i was looking for helps/info regarding candidiasis, or candida albicans when i came upon your message. i think if you research these same topics, you might find some answers regarding your recurring yeast infections. Part of the treatment for this involves a rather strict diet that excludes sugar, yeast, dairy, fruit, mushrooms, vinegar or any products using vinegar such as salad dressings . . . the list is endless. i have been attempting to adopt this diet which has placed a major cramp on my life style. i'm almost afraid to eat at all. i have purchased some books dealing with candida and even some cookbooks, however the recipes i ncluded in many of these books are either tasteless or involve any number of organic products that aren' t especially easy to obtain. thus, i was hoping that someone out in cypberspace might have some experience and encouraging words on how to survive this dilemna. thanks in advance and good luck to you! Etsuko


----------

